# Hoyt Katera XT500 W/Bow Fishing Rig



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I am looking to sell my old bow with a bow fishing rig.

Here is a link to the KSL add.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/59473204

801-928-9070

Text only please.


----------

